
Ask HN: Standard Docs for Incorporation - danvoell
I have seen the standard docs for investment (SAFE and Series Seed) but I am checking to see if there is a standard set of documents for the founders to incorporate with an equity split (20&#x2F;80), without vesting. Just trying to avoid some legal fees over here.
======
techjuice
Best thing you can do is to talk to a lawyer and accountant as all businesses
should have their articles of incorporation tailored to the founders needs. A
few hundred dollars could save you thousands, millions or billions in the long
term.

